# Photoshop



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi folks, I was looking for some info on photoshop. I am aware that it is a digital editing software, but can you create images too, such as 2D images??


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Amongst other things, you can use it as a "paint" package. You can get a demo off Adobe's website if you want to try it out.


----------



## Lozzzie (Oct 24, 2011)

A lot of digital artists use Photoshop because of it's flexibility, so yes.  You can create just about anything with it, and I've used it in the past for making drawings digitally. 
It's definately a program that I would recommend.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Lozzzie said:


> A lot of digital artists use Photoshop because of it's flexibility, so yes.  You can create just about anything with it, and I've used it in the past for making drawings digitally.
> It's definately a program that I would recommend.


Cheers, I am looking into evening classes on it, I have it on my computer in work but I can't spend all day playing with it.. lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I have it on my computer at work and I do spend all day playing with it.

Photoshop is the industry standard photo editing app. It can be used to create 2D and 3D images and its scope is a wide as your imagination. It makes a great tool for editing images, creating visuals and designing webpages. 

Learning the basics off a friend should get you into most of the stuff you're likely to want as a home user. However to use it within the industry you need to understand dpi, colour formats, channels, paths, masks, profiles etc.

Training is likely to start at beginner level, with an intermediate course followed by an advanced course. Alternatively there are plenty of books and videos to teach you but obviously you can't ask them questions. There are also plenty of forums and online tutorials worth considering.

Alternatives to photoshop include Photoshop Elements which is a cut-down and often free (with purchases) app. But here's a list of some others:
Free Alternatives to Photoshop With All the Bells, Whistles, Filters, & Layers


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I have it on my computer at work and I do spend all day playing with it.
> 
> Photoshop is the industry standard photo editing app. It can be used to create 2D and 3D images and its scope is a wide as your imagination. It makes a great tool for editing images, creating visuals and designing webpages.
> 
> ...


Great thanks, I would like to become fairly familiar with it, as I am staring my own business and I would like to become somewhat of a digital artist....


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Great thanks, I would like to become fairly familiar with it, as I am staring my own business and I would like to become somewhat of a digital artist....


it is impossible to become "familiar" with it, it is constantly evolving and without correct tuition can be somewhat of a headache...


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> it is impossible to become "familiar" with it, it is constantly evolving and without correct tuition can be somewhat of a headache...


Yeah but I can become familiar with a particular package, will most probably be doing a course at the beginning of next year, to try to get a deeper understanding. As long as I get to do what I need to be able to do well then that is fine!

The possibilities seem endless though, great piece of software!


----------



## Lozzzie (Oct 24, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> it is impossible to become "familiar" with it, it is constantly evolving and without correct tuition can be somewhat of a headache...


I disagree with this; generally you will learn with one version, and with 2D imagery most people find a specific way to work (using specific tools) that suits them. To be totally honest you don't even need to keep upgrading to the most recent version if you don't want to.

So yes, it is completely possible to familiarise yourself with the program, I know many digital artists that are just ridiculously good with it. D: Wish I was that good, haha.


----------



## Lozzzie (Oct 24, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Alternatives to photoshop include Photoshop Elements which is a cut-down and often free (with purchases) app. But here's a list of some others:
> Free Alternatives to Photoshop With All the Bells, Whistles, Filters, & Layers



^ This. I used to be obsessed with Photoshop Elements in the past, until my horrible laptop rejected it (it's a good 4 year old now).

If you're looking at more painterly packages, I'd also like to add Artweaver and Open Canvas (more basic versions are available online for free download), Art Rage and Paint Tool Sai; the latter of which is my personal favourite. 

I don't think they're free, but I know of people who found free downloads or at the very least they're nowhere near as expensive or complex as Photoshop, so if it's a bit overwhelming for you, you could always start with one of those to get a basic understanding of using layers, brushes, etcetera. 

Classes sounds like a good approach if you don't have the time just to play around with it, good luck!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i wasnt talking about upgrading constantly, i talking about the expectation of what can be done on photoshop is constantly increasing. and different techniques are become more and less desirable all the time, along with new ones being created everyday.


----------



## Lozzzie (Oct 24, 2011)

Of course that's true, but I don't believe that to be much of a problem, whatsoever. It's still a program, a tool. It can be used whatever way is deemed necessary, and there's no right or wrong way to go about it (I think some people like to think so, right enough).

I do believe that the hype about photoshop is a little overwhelming, since regardless of whether you're using the best program or not, you need to know what you're doing in order to get the most out of it. I've seen people using Sai or Open Canvas, and wielding far better results than people using photoshop. That's just from my opinion when it comes to digital painting, though. I'm sure just like oil paint, if you're using something that's good quality (like photoshop) then you'll have a greater chance of success than with something that's cheap (M S Paint). But experience comes into the equation as well.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

"give a man a brush, doesnt make him an artist"


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Lozzzie said:


> ^ This. I used to be obsessed with Photoshop Elements in the past, until my horrible laptop rejected it (it's a good 4 year old now).
> 
> If you're looking at more painterly packages, I'd also like to add Artweaver and Open Canvas (more basic versions are available online for free download), Art Rage and Paint Tool Sai; the latter of which is my personal favourite.
> 
> ...


I used Fireworks as part of a media module at Uni so I understand a little about layers....

I have been trying things out on Gimp and I also have done a coupe of things in work on photo shop. Photoshop elements 9 I believe, tuition is prob the best asnwer and from then on I can just read, watch and ask on the auld tinternet.....


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I often find the Dummies books are pretty good as they inject a bit of humour into the learning. Otherwise anything by Steve Caplin is a good choice.


----------

